# 12/6 Report



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Headed out at sunrise and started the bait hunt. After striking out at the buoys we ended up finding cigar minnows around four miles to the east and then headed south at 30 mph in a light chop. We fished three spots less than a mile apart and it was amazing the what a difference just moving that short distance made on the species available and quantity of fish. The first spot had some large amberjack and numerous almaco but not much else. The second spot had tons of scamp but only a couple of legal fish and the third spot was loaded with mingos with doubles on almost every drop. Winter fishing in Pensacola is my favorite, comfortable temperatures, light pressure, and hungry fish.

Yes - the aj was released.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job, How far did you guys have to go out?


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

We were out about 32 miles.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

thx


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you guys in a cat?


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes - I have a 270TE World Cat.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

DoubleD said:


> Yes - I have a 270TE World Cat.


Nice. I am in the market for one. I was already sold on cats but after going on a charter on a 23 World Cat, I was definitely sold.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's a big scamp! did he eat a live cig?
jack


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

It actually ate a 170 gr speed jig. Most of our big grouper this year have been on jigs. Every one that we hook on live bait has been getting sharked.


----------

